# Partion Revivde !



## Dark Star (Jul 30, 2008)

As you must be knowing that I messed the partition table.. My hdd was gone for repair.. The vendor was pathetic he couldn't fix it. I got the HDD today and booted through Mandriva.. The Testdisk was pre-installed by me .. So I used and restore the Table..

Every thing working fine . .Except my 11 Gb NTFS partition didn't mount .. Please help me 

*www.imgx.org/files/20093_7mq07/Screenshot.png

My Fdisk -l OPutput

```
[root@localhost ~]# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0dd6c6bd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        3187    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            3188        8287    40965750    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda3            8288        9607    10602900   83  Linux
/dev/sda4            9608        9729      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda5            3188        4520    10707291    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda6            5738        8287    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdb: 20.4 GB, 20411080704 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2481 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x9e7b9e7b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1         892     7164958+  83  Linux
/dev/sdb2            2351        2482     1048320   82  Linux swap / Solaris
Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdb3             893        1529     5116702+  83  Linux
/dev/sdb4            1530        2350     6594682+  83  Linux
```

Regards
​


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

@shashwat : install ntfsprogs in your ubuntu. then run this command :

"sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5 " .may be you should have to reboot into window$ if available.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I don't have Ubuntu and don't have Windows


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

dont worry ,some live distro ,use "ntfsfix " tool


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 30, 2008)

Used Ntfsconfig but getting same error


```
$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Input/output error
NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
for the details.
```


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

^you now need window$ or some win livecd to rescue that partition. my bet is ,you backup the data on that partition ,then reformat as ntfs or whatever and replace data.  -else use some win live cd.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

use *force* 
and beat the crap out of obstinate partition

a typical example to be forceful


> UUID=C21477C91477BECB /media/dld     ntfs   defaults,force,umask=007,gid=46 0       1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> use *force*
> and beat the crap out of obstinate partition
> 
> a typical example to be forceful


works for me all the time


----------



## xbonez (Jul 31, 2008)

when i read the thread title, i thought it is about some new slick Sci-Fi game


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

xbonez said:


> when i read the thread title, i thought it is about some new slick Sci-Fi game


What kind of game would have such a stupid name ?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 31, 2008)

well, then what is 'Partion Revivde' supposed to mean?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah lol I thought it as a new Gparted competitor 
Partition Revivde hahaha


----------



## Flake (Jul 31, 2008)

> /dev/sda5            3188        *4520*    10707291    7  HPFS/NTFS
> /dev/sda6            *5738 *       8287    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS


Your disk's partition table is not correct yet. There is a little _unpartitioned space_ between /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6.
Try to use force option as suggested by other members.
Boot up from any LiveCD or boot up other installed Linux and execute this

```
mkdir /media/sda5
mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5  /media/sda5  -o defaults,force,umask=0
ls /media/sda5
```
* I assumed that device name assigned to NTFS partition in question will remain /dev/sda5 on booting from LiveCD and/or Harddisk. Change it accordingly. 
You must have root privileges to execute above commands even if you are using LiveCD.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 1, 2008)

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0dd6c6bd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1        3187    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb2            3188        8287    40965750    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb3            8288        9729    11582865    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb5            3188        4520    10707291    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb6            5738        8287    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb7            4521        5737     9775521    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition table entries are not in disk order
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# UUID=C21477C91477BECB /dev/sdb3 ntfs defaults,force,umask=007,gid=46 0 1 
bash: /dev/sdb3: Permission denied
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# mkdir /media/sda5
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5  /media/sda5  -o defaults,force,umask=0
ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda5': No such file or directory
Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs --help' for more information.
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# ls /media/sda5
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat#
```

Yea there was 10 Gb unpartitioned space.. I created  anew NTFS using Gparted .. Now how do use force :! Please help me I never used that 

Bump Somebody help


----------



## paroh (Aug 1, 2008)

Try partition disk doctor


----------



## Flake (Aug 1, 2008)

As I mentioned in last post, change device name according to output of fdisk -l command.
NTFS partition is /dev/*sdb5* now.
Execute this

```
mkdir /media/sdb5
mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sdb5  /media/sdb5 -o defaults,force,umask=0
ls /media/sdb5
```


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^may the force be with you !

btw ghost at rest where were you all the time ? Should have joined this forum well before and helped many till now.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 1, 2008)

ghost at rest said:


> As I mentioned in last post, change device name according to output of fdisk -l command.
> NTFS partition is /dev/*sdb5* now.
> Execute this
> 
> ...


.

```
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# mkdir /media/sdb5
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sdb5  /media/sdb5 -o defaults,force,umask=0
$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5': Input/output error
NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
for the details.
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat# ls /media/sdb5
root@shashwat-desktop:/home/shashwat#
```


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

where is teh force switch ???

use force man !


----------



## Flake (Aug 2, 2008)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).


/dev/sdb5 partition has been corrupted and wont allow write access. Try to mount it as Read only. If it mounts, copy its data and recreate/format partition.

```
mount -t [B]ntfs[/B]  /dev/sdb5  /media/sdb5  -o   defaults,force,umask=0
ls /media/sdb5
```



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> btw ghost at rest where were you all the time ? Should have joined this forum well before and helped many till now.


I am using Linux for last two years only. Frankly, I didn't know about *digitforum *and joined other. I was searching for an Indian Forum where I can meet my own people, learn and help others ( if possible ).
I am glad I find digitforum !


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 2, 2008)

```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t nffs  /dev/sdb5  /media/sdb5  -o   defaults,force,umask=0
[sudo] password for shashwat: 
mount: unknown filesystem type 'nffs'
```

@TI59  :ABey force command .. I don't lknow about that ? Help me learn it


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ```
> shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t nffs  /dev/sdb5  /media/sdb5  -o   defaults,force,umask=0
> [sudo] password for shashwat:
> mount: unknown filesystem type 'nffs'
> ...


noob its *ntfs* not *nffs* 
and you dont even hav to use -t switch, the mount will automatically detect the filesystem type
use


> sudo mount /dev/sdb5  /media/sdb5  -o   defaults,force,umask=0



just came to say that, and yeah now the buttons are working.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 2, 2008)

Same freaking error :!

I know its NTFS but since he has mentioned that in bold thats why I did the same


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Same freaking error :!
> 
> I know its NTFS but since he has mentioned that in bold thats why I did the same


try this 



> sudo -i
> ntfsfix /dev/sdb5
> ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /mnt/ntfs -o force


*ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4595973&postcount=16 


always hav knoppix at your disposal


> _"Anyways, a couple of days ago I had a major hard drive crash that corrupted
> all my NTFS volumes. XP refused to boot, no safe mode, the recovery console
> wouldn't start, nothing. I was able to boot with the CD and navigate to my
> FAT32 volume (whoever said NTFS was more reliable than FAT32 was smokin'
> ...


*www.lostechies.com/blogs/jason_mer...-ntfsfix-fixes-windows-xp-corrupted-ntfs.aspx


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 2, 2008)

```
root@shashwat-desktop:~# ntfsfix /dev/sdb5
Mounting volume... FAILED
Attempting to correct errors... 
Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr...
Reading $MFT... OK
Reading $MFTMirr... OK
Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... FAILED
Correcting differences in $MFTMirr record 0...OK
FAILED
$MFTMirr error: Invalid mft record for $MFTMirr.
root@shashwat-desktop:~# ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /mnt/ntfs -o force 
$MFTMirr error: Invalid mft record for '$MFTMirr'.
Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5': Input/output error
NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
for the details.
root@shashwat-desktop:~#
```

Ok will download knoppix


----------

